# HDVR2 stuck in "Welcome. Powering up."



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

A few times in the past month, I've turned on my TV only to see a frozen image on the set connected to a HDVR2. Powering off and on has always "fixed" this problem. That no longer works. The unit is stuck in "Welcome. Powering up.".

This forum has several links to upgrading a stock DirecTivo. I added a 2nd drive to my HDVR2 a couple of years ago. Now the unit does not get past the initial powering up screen. Neither the remote or the buttons on the unit cause the LEDs to change color (green to amber when accepting a command). I assume that one of my two hard drives went bad. The forum posts tell me how to upgrade a working box but not a dead box. What procedure should I follow to replace the bad harddrive (assuming I figure out which one it is)?

Thanks in advance.

- Steve


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It can be a real challenge to determine which hard drive is causing the problems. You can use the drive manufacturer's DOS-based diagnostics by connecting the drives in your PC, but these don't always catch Tivo-related problems. Some folks here have reported good luck using SpinRite to "repair" the drives, if the problems aren't too severe. But your best bet may be to start over from scratch with a new hard drive. You'll have less problems with one big hard drive than two hard drives.


----------



## TheRob (Nov 21, 2003)

This is what I did last week, as the same thing happened to me, now I'm not saying go and do it but this is what i did. i unplugged everything took the case apart and then plugged the power back in, if you do do this don't touch anything in the box once the power is plugged in. once i did that i was able to hear what drive was having the problem. the drive that had failed was just ticking. once i did that i ended up just starting over.


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. I've decide to get a new drive, Instantcake, and PTVnet. I was originally hoping that maybe this was some other fixable problem. I hope it's not a bad prom. Then all the effort of getting new harddrives is wasted.

Thanks again.


----------

